# 10mm Stainless Round Bar Stock



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

Would anyone know where I could order the subject bar stock? I want to build a edge guide and perhaps a set of skis for my Bosch 1617 router and find that 3/8" rod seems just a tad too loose. Therefore, I figure that it must be made for 10mm.

I've checked all of the usual places - McMaster-Carr, Grainger, Hechingers, etc. as well as a couple of dedicated online metal places and can find Imperial but not metric.

Any help would be appreciated.

JimC


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi JimC

Try McMaster-Car one more time they do list it..

One other tip, call a big fastner house in your town or state ,at one time I would order left hand stainless steel full thread rod and they would make it to order but they just about always had the blank stainless rod in stock..

The one I used was called A & I Bolt ( I think it's called Timberline Fastners now) and McAtee bolt made the rod for them...part of Steel Inc. in Denver...

==========


----------



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks, Bob. Don't know how I missed it - duhhhhhh moment, I guess.

JimC


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Jim



=======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jim, for skis stainless really is overkill, just a tip, if they are going to be long, 10mm could flex, is there enough meat in the base to open up the holes to 12mm"


----------



## 1bubba (Aug 17, 2008)

Try Parker Steel in Toledo, OH, metricmetal.com


----------



## thereefgeek (Aug 18, 2008)

Try onlinemetals dot com (sorry, can't post a url).

They have just about any thing you could need and you caqn order small quantities of what you need.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's a link to Online Metals

Thanks for the tip thereefgeek , looks like they have some great prices...

I will need to agree with Harry stainless is a bit over kill and it's a pain to thread...I would suggest you just pickup full thread rod at HD/Lowes/ACE Hardware...then once you have made the ski jig and used it a time or two then make one more set but I'm sure you will see the plated full thread rod is just fine..

Just a NOTE, both Harry and I have metal lathes and it's easy to make the rods but if you don't WELL..

You can also buy stainless steel all thread rod at the same if you want to use stainless steel..I got a stick at ACE the other day along with some plated all thread and when the guy rang it up I said WHAT, it's not cheap....one 1/2" x 3ft. stick was 29.95ea. I don't like to buy my fastners from ACE but from time to time I just need one item, it's like the 7-11 stores...any port in a storm.. 


http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?id=5&step=2&top_cat=1
http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?id=8&showunits=mm&step=2&sortby=od&top_cat=1
http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=2014&step=4&showunits=mm&id=8&top_cat=1

===========


----------



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Here's a link to Online Metals
> 
> You can also buy stainless steel all thread rod at the same if you want to use stainless steel..I got a stick at ACE the other day along with some plated all thread and when the guy rang it up I said WHAT, it's not cheap....one 1/2" x 3ft. stick was 29.95ea. I don't like to buy my fastners from ACE but from time to time I just need one item, it's like the 7-11 stores...any port in a storm..
> 
> ===========


Well, Bob, in my case it would be quite a bit more expensive because I would have to factor in the cost of gas for a 70 mile round trip to the nearest Ace Hardware.

Wouldn't there be a problem tightening down the router base clamp screws to threaded rod? I would think that they would slip and/or loosen with the threaded rod, but perhaps I'm wrong. That's why I was thinking unthreaded.

Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jim

I know I will get some hell from Harry for this one, but the full thread rod works just FINE  and it works and it's cheap way to go.. 

The 1st. set I made I used 3/8-24 rod and the 2nd set I used 3/8"-8 B7 Acme rod, because the Acme rod is flat so to speak...and can take the thumb screws going down on the rod all the time..almost a good as rod without threads...Plus it lets me move the skis anywhere on the rod...or move the router anywhere...and lock it down, plus they don't let it slip..

You will find out that the frame holder is just one more tool you can use with the skis,the sides of the frame holder is a template in away,lets say you just want to put in a adjusting slot in a jig, just lock the part in the frame holder move the skis in on both sides of the frame holder then just move the router over to where you want the slot to be,,this is a VERY safe way of doing that job and it's very quick and easy....

See My Gallery for many snapshots of the skis ..

You'er right 70 miles is a long way now days and the price of gas now days, that's why it's best to use the NET, ACE hardware have outlets all over the place and they ship via UPS or US Mail..one quick phone call and it's on the way...

http://www.acehardware.com/mystore/storeLocator.jsp

=========


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Make the ski out of 1/2" ply. It's a lot cheaper. and won't sag.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

I forgot about your ver. of the ski jig, I'm sure Jim would like to see yours as well..

http://www.routerforums.com/axlmyks-stuff/5391-router-sled.html


===========



AxlMyk said:


> Make the ski out of 1/2" ply. It's a lot cheaper. and won't sag.


----------

